# How much do the tires cost?



## frbaquiran (May 26, 2005)

I should start saving money for replacements for my 06 325i already. I am hearing horror stories how much it costs to replace the OE 16" Run-Flat tires....Can anyone tell me how much it would cost per tire thanks!! Makes me worried now.


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

frbaquiran said:


> I should start saving money for replacements for my 06 325i already. I am hearing horror stories how much it costs to replace the OE 16" Run-Flat tires....Can anyone tell me how much it would cost per tire thanks!! Makes me worried now.


They're $165.00 each on www.tirerack.com
You don't need to get the OE tires though, you could shop around.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/OETir...g=H&minLoad=S&search=tires&vehicleSearch=true

edit: nevermind, the only run-flat tires they have are those ones. so unless you plan on switching to non run-flat tires, you seem to be stuck with those.


----------



## squirtdad (May 19, 2005)

*more of a work with performance tires*

Nikki....the 16" OE tires are all season....non performance tires. The big concern is over the sport tires....especially the 18" on the 330 sport package.

the 16' OE AS should be good for 30 to 40k miles (depending on how your drive  )


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

squirtdad said:


> Nikki....the 16" OE tires are all season....non performance tires. The big concern is over the sport tires....especially the 18" on the 330 sport package.
> 
> the 16' OE AS should be good for 30 to 40k miles (depending on how your drive  )


What are you talking about? He didn't mention 18" sport tires, he said 16" tires.


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

Run-flats :thumbdwn: 

Non Run-flats :thumbup: 
If you could...switch!


----------



## squirtdad (May 19, 2005)

.Nikki. said:


> What are you talking about? He didn't mention 18" sport tires, he said 16" tires.


The point I was trying to make was: 16" non performance runflats should not require saving now for the frequent, expensive replacements. As they are non performance the mileage should be in the 30 - 40 k range instead of 15-25 k range and the 16" run flats, while not "cheap" are way less money than the 18" performance. basically double mileage and 1/2 the price for tires = 1/4 the maintenance cost compared to 18" sport.

in other words....don't worry about it too much for 16" tires.


----------

